# CPT 29822 with 29825



## terribo (May 13, 2013)

Our provider performed Arthroscopic capsular release and a debridement of the rotator interval. He has submitted 29825 & 29822. There is an edit against 29822 with 29825. Is he able to bill both with a 59 on 29822? 

The OP report states "through a anterior portal, the rotator interval was debrided. The anterior inferior capsule was released through the inferior 6 o'clock position at the glenoid. Through a posterior portal,a posterior inferior & inferior capsular release was performed using basket forceps.

Is there enough justification to support 29822 with 29825 in that statement? Please explain rationale.

Thank you.


----------



## nyyankees (May 13, 2013)

terribo said:


> Our provider performed Arthroscopic capsular release and a debridement of the rotator interval. He has submitted 29825 & 29822. There is an edit against 29822 with 29825. Is he able to bill both with a 59 on 29822?
> 
> The OP report states "through a anterior portal, the rotator interval was debrided. The anterior inferior capsule was released through the inferior 6 o'clock position at the glenoid. Through a posterior portal,a posterior inferior & inferior capsular release was performed using basket forceps.
> 
> ...



Highly unlikely as the rotator interval are in the same area. I would not submit with a 59 mod based on that.


----------



## terribo (May 13, 2013)

Thank you...that's what I was thinking too


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 14, 2013)

Yes just 29825 in this case


----------

